

Ask HN: Making the most of Bay Area trip? - dallas

I'll be visiting the Bay Area from O/S for a few weeks. I'm looking for suggestions, both on-topic for HN and off-topic, for worthwhile things to do while there. Thanks!
======
Mz
Recreational: Muir Woods. If you have never seen redwoods before, this is a
"can't miss".

Find a good excuse to walk around San Francisco some. Don't just drive through
it. Use public transit and walk from there, at least once, to someplace. It's
an amazing city.

~~~
dallas
That looks great, thanks :-) Australia has the Karri tree but I can't recall
if I've ever been to a Karri forest.

~~~
Mz
No problem.

Best of luck. Enjoy your time there.

